# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Helmi i nje vehabisti

## daniel00

Pershendetje 

Desha t'ju terheq vemendjen ndaj ketij personazhi negativ , antarit ILMGAP te forumit i cili pervec se nuk ka lene fe pa share e ofenduar tani ka marre fushaten edhe ndaj antareve nje nga nje , ne veçanti , ashtu siç pashe tek nje teme qe kishte hapur Walchiria psh . http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=114074

Cfare eshte me e piset tek ky person eshte qe tani ofendon nga nenforumi myslyman duke qene ne dijeni se ka mbrojtjen e moderatorit Gimi3 e vete e permend qe ne nenforume te tjera do te merrte verejtje ( e pse jo te mos merrte perjashtim ) 

Pra dua ta sjell ne vemendje kete antar pasi ka nje mision urrejtjeje vehabiste te cilen e perhap ne çdo teme , s'ka rendesi se per çfare behet fjale , ky vehabist ka per çdo çeshtje , arsye per te shtremberuar temat ne favor te urrejtjes. Preferon  ofendimet e pareshtura ndaj vlerave te kombit tone te ateisteve , bektashinjve dhe ndaj krishterimit veçanerisht , tema e rradhes :

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=114080

----------


## Llapi

> Pra dua ta sjell ne vemendje kete antar pasi ka nje mision urrejtjeje vehabiste te cilen e perhap ne çdo teme , s'ka rendesi se per çfare behet fjale , ky vehabist ka per çdo çeshtje , arsye per te shtremberuar temat ne favor te urrejtjes. *Preferon  ofendimet e pareshtura ndaj vlerave te kombit tone*


e vertet eshte kjo q e po i sjelli vetem dy postime te ti 



> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8...enerrencit.jpg
> 
> 
> Kjo foto më acaron, më vjen keq për fëlliqësirat që sjell në forum, por ia vlen të iu tregohet Shqiptarve se cfarë është Pro Serbi, luan qysh të don me foto të Legjendarve.






> *O Llap, ti edhe une shum mir e dijmë, që Hashim Thaci, është Pro Serb dhe Anti Shqiptar ...*
> 
> *Pse ... ?!*
> 
> *Falja e Mitrovices ...*
> 
> *Pse ... ?!*
> 
> *Falja e Kosoves Eulexit ...*
> ...

----------


## drague

Une si kam problem mizat si puna Ilmazit. :Sater:

----------


## xfiles

mire e ka drague,
o daniel00, po te shau nje here, shaje dy here, 
po pate nevoje per ndonje repertor te specializuar anti-vahabist me thuaj te te mesoj ndonje.

----------


## Homer

Ja nje nga shum postimet e Krye-Vehabistit te forumit





> edhe une e kisha ndermend te bej kete pyetje?
> 
> a nuk e shihni se kush jane anetaret qe jana non stop on line??  te njejtet emra dhe te njejtet mendime, eshte e kote qe te futemi ketu dhe te diskutojme kur dikush perfiton materialisht nga vizitat tona
> 
> *une mendoj qe te bojkotohet ky forum komunist ateist dhe fare te mos didkutohen temat  ketu* 
> 
> ju flm per mirekuptim


Linku: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...postcount=1082

----------


## Kavir

Epo ta quash edhe Ilmazin uahabist....
Tani vertet cdo uahabist eshte i semure psikik, po jo cdo i semure psikik eshte uahabist.
Ilmazi eshte gjynaf nga Zoti, ta shash.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Edhe un e kom fort problem me ket antar ky ka nevoj per ndonji psikiatri e jo nforum ky njerii so normal ejj...

----------


## fisniku-student

Po te ankohej dikush tjeter, sigurisht se do e perfillja nje teme te tille, mirpo kur ankohet dikush qe ka epitetin e nje Idioti te Paskrupullt si Dangjelli, ku sa here qe flet per fen e dikujt flliq dhe i vjen era thujse banon ne Toalet.

*ILMGAP* -  eshte nje Person qe ka vlera te larta(nuk di qe ka ofenduar kend), mirpo keto vlera zbehen gjithnje kur eshte ne prani te antivlerave"

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Fisniku me sa di Ilmgap nuk e ka rolin e nje antari ktu po e ka rolin e nje gjykatsi edhe mos fol pa dit nese ka ofendu ai ka ofendu shum komunitete e di qe nfillim ka pas dol vlera ama si nis mu marr me fe krejt vlerat i kan humb ai skish pun tjeter vetem me i sulmu komunitete e tjera edhe mu bo ma speshëll se krejt n`forum edhe e kish ni tkeqe qe nuk po mirke vesh prej fjalës...

----------


## ILMGAP

_Si duket Titullin e Temës duhet ndryshuar ... !!!_




> *Kur përmendet Fjala " Sekt " duhet të dish që je Jashtë Islamit, sepse Sektet janë të krijuara në bazë të interesave Personale e Vetjake të individëve të ndryshëm ...
> 
> Meqë edhe Vehabët janë një lloj sekti atëherë duhet të dijmë që, edhe mund të kemi rrezik nga ana e tyre ...
> 
> Por nëse të ashtuquajturit "Vehabi" punojnë simbas Kur'anit, atëherë nuk kemi pse të kemi frikë nga ana e tyre, sepse Kur'ani tregon Rrugën e Drejtë dhe të Pastër ...
> 
> Duke lexuar Kur'anin nuk mund të devijohesh ...
> 
> Ndërsa duke ndëgjuar njerëz të ndryshëm. edhe mund të ndodhë që të devijohesh.*

----------


## ILMGAP

I Nderuar : Llapi,

*Pse nuk u tregon Antarëve të dashur që ti je AI (Pro Serbi dhe Anti Shqiptari), Pse nuk u tregon antarëve të dashur që ti je ai që bën FotoMontazhe, paramendo o Llap Adem Jashari të del në foto me Hashim Thaqin, më mirë do të dilte me Sllobodani Milloshevicin se me Hashim Tadicin.*

*Nuk e di si merr guximin t'ia njollosësh personalitetin e "ADEM JASHARIT" ... !!!*

_Nuk e di si mund të mashtrohesh me FotoMontazhe të cilat shihen vetëm në ëndërrat e Llap-ushave, si puna jote ... !!!_


__

_Falëndëroju Zotit që "Adem Jashari" nuk është Gjallë, sepse puna si e jotja (Pro Serb ose Anti Shqiptar) do asimilonin ... !!!_

----------


## Llapi

> I Nderuar : Llapi,
> 
> *Pse nuk u tregon Antarëve të dashur që ti je AI (Pro Serbi dhe Anti Shqiptari), Pse nuk u tregon antarëve të dashur që ti je ai që bën FotoMontazhe, paramendo o Llap Adem Jashari të del në foto me Hashim Thaqin, më mirë do të dilte me Sllobodani Milloshevicin se me Hashim Tadicin.*
> 
> *Nuk e di si merr guximin t'ia njollosësh personalitetin e "ADEM JASHARIT" ... !!!*
> 
> _Nuk e di si mund të mashtrohesh me FotoMontazhe të cilat shihen vetëm në ëndërrat e Llap-ushave, si puna jote ... !!!_
> 
> 
> ...


une nuk e di qe jam pro serb po ti po me etiketon e ofendon rend.
une e di qe kam luftue me serbin dhe nga serbet kam mbet edhe invalid.

se dyti une nuk e kam ba montazhen e asaj fotoje por ata kan qen shok 
dhe i kan sulmue policin serbe se bashku dhe e kan krijue UÇK-ne 
kur pikerisht ti ke bashkpunue me serb mori melaqe

qe shife flet arrestin qe ja kan ba shkiet Thaçit e ti mundohesh te genjesh kinse eshte proserb
po a po te shitet se oj melaqe 
----------------------





> F L E T A R R E S T I M 
> Në bazë të nenit 551 dhe 554 të Ligjit të aktë penalit dhe urdhëritë e shpallur nga ana te Gjuqit e qarkut në Prishtinë, numer K-37/97, Ministria e punëve te mbremshme e Republikës e Sërbise - Sekretarijati për punet të mbremshme në Prishtinë në qëllim që të mbaj tes e denimi të burgut prej 10 vjete, gjurmon për teroristin:
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              HASHIM   THAQI I THIRUR "DJARPI" lindue më 24. prill 1968. në fshat Brocna, Komuna e Srbicë, nga baba Haxhi
> Hashim Thaqi është anëtari e bandës teroriste të shqiptarë separatistë dhe komandanti, e ashtu quajtur "Urdhëreqesis politike e shtabit të përgjithshem UQK". Ai ka marre pjesë në disa sulme teroristike mbi policë në Gllogovcë, për shkak të cilës arsye Gjuqi e qarkut në Prishtinë e ka dënuar me 10 vjet burge, më 11. korrik, 1997. v.
> Kjo persone përkohesisht banon në Shqipëri dhe Zvicer, deri sa në Kosovë dhe Metohi azzin prej Shqipëris, përmes kanalë illegale.  I tharsim të gjith të cilit cdo gje dijne për levizjenë dhe vendebanimin e Hashim Thaqit, ose e njohin personalisht në fotografi, mënjëhere e kontkatojne degen e polocise më e afërme. 
> Ju lutem keni kujdes, sepse Thaqi eshte i arrmatosur dhe veqante i fshtire, dhe i gathsëm per ta përdore fuqine.
> Vendimi Numer: 2699-0839/97 
> Në Prishtinë, 2. mars 1999.

----------


## ILMGAP

> une nuk e di qe jam pro serb po ti po me etiketon e ofendon rend.
> une e di qe kam luftue me serbin dhe nga serbet kam mbet edhe invalid.
> 
> se dyti une nuk e kam ba montazhen e asaj fotoje por ata kan qen shok 
> dhe i kan sulmue policin serbe se bashku dhe e kan krijue UÇK-ne 
> kur pikerisht ti ke bashkpunue me serb mori melaqe
> 
> qe shife flet arrestin qe ja kan ba shkiet Thaçit e ti mundohesh te genjesh kinse eshte proserb
> po a po te shitet se oj melaqe 
> ----------------------


*O Llap, unë nuk po të ofendoi, por ti po ofendon veten, personalitetin tënd ... !!!

Hashim Thaqi 1 herë është takuar me Adem Jasharin, dhe duhet ta dish që nuk fitohet popullariteti duke manipoluar e spekuluar ... !!!*

*Llap nuk je i vetmi ti që ke qenë në UCK, shiko postimet e mia dhe mëson më shumë, athua a harrove ata Ish Ushtarët e Ushtrisë Clirimtare të Kosovës, që po vdesin për arsye se jetojnë në një shtëpi pa kulm mbi kokë, me një bukë me të cilën ushqehet e gjithë familja, poashtu a i harrove ata invalidët të tjerë (Ish Ushtarë) të cilët protestuan, athua po i harroni ... ?!!!*

----------


## INFINITY©

Wow, ILMGOP-i qenka bere VIP. Veri najs. lol

----------


## Milkway

I vetmi njeri qe ska te drejte te akuzoj ketu eshte llapi , e di vet pse qe sdisa her eshte perjashtu pergjithmon , e me intervenca eshte kthy perseri .

----------


## Bardhi

> Po te ankohej dikush tjeter, sigurisht se do e perfillja nje teme te tille, mirpo kur ankohet dikush qe ka epitetin e nje Idioti te Paskrupullt si Dangjelli, ku sa here qe flet per fen e dikujt flliq dhe i vjen era thujse banon ne Toalet.
> 
> *ILMGAP* -  eshte nje Person qe ka vlera te larta(nuk di qe ka ofenduar kend), mirpo keto vlera zbehen gjithnje kur eshte ne prani te antivlerave"


Fisnik ne pamje te pare nga emri qe e keni dukeni i mire. Por me vone per qudije ndodh me ty... Per kete kane thene mos u dashuro ne shikim te pare....
=========================
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------


## beni33

bardhi    ky  emer    esht    emer  i  vendlindjes   nga   jeni  ju apo    nese  jeni nga   bardhi  i madh    kisha   dasht  te   tregoj   per  ju   diqka

----------


## drague

> bardhi    ky  emer    esht    emer  i  vendlindjes   nga   jeni  ju apo    nese  jeni nga   bardhi  i madh    kisha   dasht  te   tregoj   per  ju   diqka


a ban me thirr dhe llapin :pa dhembe:

----------


## beni33

> *O Llap, unë nuk po të ofendoi, por ti po ofendon veten, personalitetin tënd ... !!!
> 
> Hashim Thaqi 1 herë është takuar me Adem Jasharin, dhe duhet ta dish që nuk fitohet popullariteti duke manipoluar e spekuluar ... !!!*
> 
> *Llap nuk je i vetmi ti që ke qenë në UCK, shiko postimet e mia dhe mëson më shumë, athua a harrove ata Ish Ushtarët e Ushtrisë Clirimtare të Kosovës, që po vdesin për arsye se jetojnë në një shtëpi pa kulm mbi kokë, me një bukë me të cilën ushqehet e gjithë familja, poashtu a i harrove ata invalidët të tjerë (Ish Ushtarë) të cilët protestuan, athua po i harroni ... ?!!!*


  imglap    ketu nuk pajtohem me  ju    se   aesht   taku   hashim  thaqi  me    adem  jasharin kjo esht   shum e  vertet   dhe   kam pas  shum   mardhenje  te  mira   pra  kan qen  bashkpuntor    te  lutem  por   mus  u  bazoni  ne  baza   partiake   nese   jeni   kunderPDK-S    ajo esht  diqka    krejt    tjeter   dhe  aka   ndryshuar  hashim  thaqi   pasa  luftes    un  them  se  shum   dhe  esht   kunder   vlerave     kombetare  siq  ka   qen   IBRAHIM  DINARI     pra   hashim  thaqi      tash   esht   ne   rrrug  te  IBRAHIM  DINARIT

----------


## Llapi

> a ban me thirr dhe llapin:@pp


nuk e di qka po ferkoheni pet te Llapit 
kur tema eshte per dike krejt tjeter

----------

